# [RISOLTO]Problemi con le man-it

## silvius

Se provo a dare un:

```
man domainname
```

ottengo

```
<standard input>:3: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory
```

ovviamente la man di hostname funziona correttamente.

Il problema c'è l'ho anche su altre man

Ho dato un makewhatis, ma non cambia nulla.

Però se :

```
M90 man1 # man -k dnsdomainname

dnsdomainname [hostname] (1)  - show the system's DNS domain name

```

Ho visto che all' interno del file dnsdomainname.1.gz c'è:

```
.\" $Id: dnsdomainname.1,v 1.1.1.1 1999/05/24 15:40:20 sagan Exp $

.so man1/hostname.1
```

Quindi per qualche motivo non riesce a raggiungerlo il file hostname.1, forse perchè ho anche le man in italiano e il reindirizzamento non funziona?

Il mio MANPATH è:

```

M90 man1 # echo $MANPATH

/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.16.1/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config/system-vm/man/:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/vmware/workstation/man

```

EDIT:

Con le man-it 2.34 va tutto a posto

SalutoLast edited by silvius on Mon Nov 06, 2006 11:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gamberetto

Anche a me dà un messaggio strano:

```
<standard input>:5: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory
```

----------

## Scen

Confermo anche io l'errore.

Su Bugzilla e sul forum, non ho trovato, con una veloce ricerca, nessun'altra segnalazione del problema.

Potrebbe dipendere dalle man-pages in italiano: provo a fare dei test, casomai vi faccio sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

ragazzi confermo l'errore del man:

```

<standard input>:5: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory

```

ma l'errore viene dato solo da utente normale,  mentre da root mi fa vedere tranquillamente la man-pages.

ciao

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> ragazzi confermo l'errore del man:
> 
> ```
> 
> <standard input>:5: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory
> ...

 

Dipende da come hai configurato il tuo sistema (forse con root hai le man pages in inglese?) . A me da root dà lo stesso errore. Ripeto: per me il problema è dovuto al file /usr/share/man/it/man1/domainname.1.gz (e quindi alle man-pages-it).

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   ragazzi confermo l'errore del man:
> 
> ```
> 
> <standard input>:5: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory
> ...

 

si root ha la man pages in inglese.

ora provo a lavorare sull'utente normale. e faccio sapere.

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Disinstallando man-pages-it

```

man domainname

```

funziona correttamente, quindi penso sia un problema della man page italiana di domainname.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Disinstallando man-pages-it
> 
> ```
> 
> man domainname
> ...

 

confermo che disinstallando man-pages-it funziona .

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Azz, bisognerà segnalare il problemino ai gestori delle man-pages italiane (quelli di Pluto Projects - ILPD).

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Azz, bisognerà segnalare il problemino ai gestori delle man-pages italiane (quelli di Pluto Projects - ILPD).

 

guardando sulle pagine della man-pages presenti sul sito http://www.pluto.it/ildp/man/, noto che manca appunto la pagina relativa al domainname,  e riguardando l'errore che dava, credo che sia dovuto a quello..

qualcuno può confermare la mia sensazione????

come fare per segnalare ciò ai gestori della man-pages???

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Il pacchetto man-pages-it sembra non avere nessun maintainer, difatti è fermo alla versione 0.3.4, mentre ho visto che attualmente è disponibile una versione 2.34 (e un curioso man-pages-it-extra-0.3.0), aggiornata al 3 Luglio 2006.

Qui bisogna creare un ebuild per la nuova versione e proporla su Bugzilla. Se qualche mago degli ebuild riesce a farlo in quattro e quattr'otto, bene  :Rolling Eyes: 

Altrimenti vedo cosa riesco a fare appena ho un attimo!  :Cool: 

----------

## crisandbea

se mi dici come fare potrei farlo io, ma al momento non ne ho mai creati ebuild..

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

Porca vacca, questo errore mi era capitato tempo fa ma non riesco a ritrovare nessuna info a riguardo ...

Da quanto mi ricordo il problema aveva a che fare con la USE nls (per la localizzazione) ma non riesco a ricordare altro  :Sad: 

----------

## Scen

Tranquillo, x (s)fortuna ho già avuto modo di creare degli ebuild (e proporli su Bugzilla). Se qualcuno non mi anticipa, provvedo a farlo io  :Cool: 

Se comunque vuoi cimentarti a crearne uno un buon punto di partenza è la seguente guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

Se poi vuoi più informazioni:

http://devmanual.gentoo.org/

----------

## Scen

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Porca vacca, questo errore mi era capitato tempo fa ma non riesco a ritrovare nessuna info a riguardo ...
> 
> Da quanto mi ricordo il problema aveva a che fare con la USE nls (per la localizzazione) ma non riesco a ricordare altro 

 

Forse ti riferisci a questo?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2724065.html

Penso che la via più indolore (al momento) sia

```

# emerge -C man-pages-it

# echo 'sys-apps/man-pages -nls' >> /etc/portage/package.use/sys-apps

# emerge --oneshot man-pages

```

----------

## noice

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Il pacchetto man-pages-it sembra non avere nessun maintainer, difatti è fermo alla versione 0.3.4, mentre ho visto che attualmente è disponibile una versione 2.34 (e un curioso man-pages-it-extra-0.3.0), aggiornata al 3 Luglio 2006.
> 
> 

 

ho trovato questo in rete

http://lists.pluto.it/pipermail/pluto-announce-it/2006-January/000032.html  :Wink: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Penso che la via più indolore (al momento) sia
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questa riga è giusta ???? non dovrebbe essere:

```

# echo 'sys-apps/man-pages -nls' >> /etc/portage/package.use ?????

```

ciauz

----------

## Kernel78

@Scen

No, non mi riferivo a quello ...

@crisandbea

La tua istruzione va bene se usi ancora il file singolo, l'istruzione di Scen è per chi utilizza le directory ...

----------

## Scen

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> Penso che la via più indolore (al momento) sia
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Beh, dipende!

Da portage-2.1 è possibile suddividere il contenuto dei vari package.* in più file, contenuti nelle relative directory package.*

Leggi qua: http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20060612-newsletter.xml (Paragrafo 1, punto "Miglioramenti alla configurazione")

In pratica è un passaggio da package.* "monolitici" ad una configurazione "split".

Se stai utilizzando un package.use "monolitico" utilizza giustamente il comando che mi hai scritto tu, altrimenti si può utilizzare quello scritto da me.

----------

## crisandbea

ok grazie mille del link delle News, mi era saltata questa.   

ciauz

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *silvius wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <standard input>:3: can't open `man1/hostname.1': No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 Giusto per la cronaca, riporto che con man-db il problema non si pone; ho installato anche manpages-it:

```
$ eix -I ^man

[I] app-i18n/man-pages-it 

     Available versions:  0.3.4

     Installed:           0.3.4[16:04:18 15/10/2006]

     Homepage:            http://it.tldp.org/man/

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of Italian Linux man pages

[I] sys-apps/man-db 

     Available versions:  2.4.3-r1

     Installed:           2.4.3-r1[15:55:25 15/10/2006][nls]

     Homepage:            http://www.nongnu.org/man-db/

     Description:         a man replacement that utilizes berkdb instead of flat files

[I] sys-apps/man-pages 

     Available versions:  2.39 2.41

     Installed:           2.41[16:03:08 15/10/2006][nls]

     Homepage:            http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/man/

     Description:         A somewhat comprehensive collection of Linux man pages

Found 3 matches.
```

Ciao.

----------

## silvius

Come si fà ad avere le man per root in inglese e per utenti in italiano ?

Saluto

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *silvius wrote:*   

> Come si fà ad avere le man per root in inglese e per utenti in italiano ?

 Settando il locale di root a qualcosa come 'en_US' e quello degli utenti a qualcosa di simile a 'it_IT'.

Se per root e per il sistema è semplice farlo, ogni utente deve mettere un paio di variabili nel proprio .bash_profile.

Ciao.

----------

## Scen

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/*checkout*/gentoo-x86/app-i18n/man-pages-it/ChangeLog

Il grande Diego "flameeyes" ha aggiornato la versione di man-pages-it  :Cool:  (e si è preso l'incarico di maintainer del pacchetto!)

Finalmente avremo le man pages in italiano aggiornate  :Very Happy: 

----------

